# Do You Listen To Easy Listening, New Age or Ambient Music?



## OneEyedDiva (May 17, 2020)

If so...what artist(s)? Share their videos.  I love Michael E's music. Amazingly his songs are on about 20 (or more) different ambient music compilation CDs and he has several YouTube videos. I also love the old Andreas Vollenweider stuff. He plays the electric harp.  For easy listening my favorite is NJ's Hunter Hayes, a friend of mine who also does Jazz and R & B. This morning I was listening to Michael Buble's Quando Quando.  Up first my favorite by Michael E. The video is stunning.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I have found a great deal of ambient music on YouTube that I love.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I like most everything from these guys as far as classical music goes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Easy listening and ambient music has always been a staple of mine.

My love of music stretches far and wide...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Love all things Orchestral, Classical, Chamber...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Piano, my favourite!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Easy listening and ambient music has always been a staple of mine.
> 
> My love of music stretches far and wide...


Wow! I'd never heard of this artist before. This is *nice! *I have an extensive collection of all genres too. My deejay son has thanked me publicly many times for exposing him to so many kinds of music when he was growing up.








MarciKS said:


> I like most everything from these guys as far as classical music goes.


I'd been meaning to check out this group; this is a reminder. A friend of mine was into them and this makes me think of her. Sadly she passed away a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2020)

When I first got into Andreas, I bought the album this song is on, Down to The Moon. I subsequently bought 4 more of his albums and CDs. I couldn't believe what this man could do with an electric harp.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow! I'd never heard of this artist before. This is *nice! *I have an extensive collection of all genres too. My deejay son has thanked me publicly many times for exposing him to so many kinds of music when he was growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Bob Baldwin's stuff is nice for sure. Very sorry to hear of your friends passing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2020)

Here is another for you, One-eyed.






They're a Canadian Electro-Jazz ensemble from Toronto. Really nice stuff.


----------



## drifter (May 20, 2020)

Prefer Easy Listening.


----------



## oldman (May 20, 2020)

drifter said:


> Prefer Easy Listening.


Easy listening and Smooth Jazz kind of go together. I just have to be in the mood for it, otherwise, I’ll take Doo Wop, R&B and Country. What a combination, huh?


----------



## Pecos (May 20, 2020)

Definitely a most pleasant thread!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> Easy listening and Smooth Jazz kind of go together. I just have to be in the mood for it, otherwise, I’ll take Doo Wop, R&B and Country. What a combination, huh?


Not at all Oldman. Doo Wop could be considered one of the precursors of R & B. Country and R & B certainly have elements of Blues in them. Simply put, I like most genres.


Pecos said:


> Definitely a most pleasant thread!


Why *Thank you* Pecos!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2020)

This is one of my favorites by Andreas. The song sounds like it's cut off at the end. In reality, on the album this song transitions smoothly to the next track; unfortunately that is lost here.


----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2020)

Marg...me too. I love world music. I'm not a country fan and I can't stand country/rap.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Marg...me too. I love world music. I'm not a country fan and I can't stand country/rap.


I swear my parents ruined me with all the country they used to play, Marci! LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

Yes, I do.  Easy listening varies according to each person.  For me it's instrumentals like violin, pians and guitar solos:


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 25, 2020)

The only two artists I have listen to on a consistent basis is Brian Eno and Phillip Glass. It looks like I have some new artists to explore one day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> The only two artists I have listen to on a consistent basis is Brian Eno and Phillip Glass. It looks like I have some new artists to explore one day.


I think a little exploration is good for a persons soul.


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


>


I'm loving this one too Marg!! I believe you and I share the same musical tastes. I also like the one you posted by Four80East. I'm going to tell my oldest grandson about these; he likes this kind of music. Like I always say...SO much music, SO little time!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


>


Definitely the classical flavor. The music itself would be soothing or invigorating even but the images are not.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

Paul Hardcastle is one of my favorite artists and this is one of my favorites songs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm loving this one too Marg!! I believe you and I share the same musical tastes. I also like the one you posted by Four80East. I'm going to tell my oldest grandson about these; he likes this kind of music. Like I always say...SO much music, SO little time!


I'm with you on all, OneEyed!

Love Paul Hardcastle, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

This one's for you, OneEyed!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Here is another one of my favourite musicians.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This one's for you, OneEyed!


I have 28 songs by Paul Hardcastle in my iTunes/Google Play. I also have the big single of Rainforest which got me into him. But that doesn't fit the ambient, New Age theme. I hadn't heard Marimba before. He's got a lot of music out there I've yet to explore. But he's tied with himself. I haven't decided if I like the song below (I downloaded the entire album) or Lost in Space better. His music just transports me.


----------



## Pecos (May 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Paul Hardcastle is one of my favorite artists and this is one of my favorites songs.


WOW, you and Marg have emerged as my "go-to experts" for relaxing music.
Thanks to both of you, … and I have some downloading to do tonight.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have 28 songs by Paul Hardcastle in my iTunes/Google Play. I also have the big single of Rainforest which got me into him. But that doesn't fit the ambient, New Age theme. I hadn't heard Marimba before. He's got a lot of music out there I've yet to explore. But he's tied with himself. I haven't decided if I like the song below (I downloaded the entire album) or Lost in Space better. His music just transports me.


Definitely really enjoying stuff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> WOW, you and Marg have emerged as my "go-to experts" for relaxing music.
> Thanks to both of you, … and I have some downloading to do tonight.


Wow! Thank you so kindly for the words, Pecos!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

This by far is my favourite Paul Hardcastle tune.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> WOW, you and Marg have emerged as my "go-to experts" for relaxing music.
> Thanks to both of you, … and I have some downloading to do tonight.


You are too kind Pecos. Thank you so much!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This by far is my favourite Paul Hardcastle tune.


Oh man...this is *kickin' it*.  Love it. Hardly ambient though. Makes me want to get up and dance. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 27, 2020)

@Aunt Marg you like classical and strings. This song is a brilliant fusion of Jazz and Classical music. The string section is magnificent and the rest of the musicians aren't too shabby either. The song was released in 1960.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh man...this is *kickin' it*. Love it. Hardly ambient though. Makes me want to get up and dance. LOL


You're right, it is a get up and move kind of beat!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Aunt Marg you like classical and strings. This song is a brilliant fusion of Jazz and Classical music. The string section is magnificent and the rest of the musicians aren't too shabby either. The song was released in 1960.


Just love this one! Thanks for it, OneEyed!


----------



## 911 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## 911 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## MeAgain (May 28, 2020)

A beautiful song and true story of Johann Strauss.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 1, 2020)

911 said:


>


You been reading my mind 911?! I was just thinking of this song the other day and meant to look it up on You Tube. I couldn't think of who sings it. I've got to add this to my YT playlist...thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This by far is my favourite Paul Hardcastle tune.


So cool...Paul Hardcastle hosted a watch party on FB the other day when he was being interviewed live. I couldn't watch that day but it's on his FB page so I can still watch.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 1, 2020)

_My supervisor bought this album as a present for me. I had never heard of the artists before but found out that they did work with some hot disco artists at the time. I loved this track so much that I count it among my musical inspirations; one of my favorite songs ever.




_


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _My supervisor bought this album as a present for me. I had never heard of the artists before but found out that they did work with some hot disco artists at the time. I loved this track so much that I count it among my musical inspirations; one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! It has a sort of hint of 70's disco-ey vibe to it!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You been reading my mind 911?! I was just thinking of this song the other day and meant to look it up on You Tube. I couldn't think of who sings it. I've got to add this to my YT playlist...thanks!


I happen to hear this song this morning when my alarm went off and thought about until I had to hear the whole song.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Jun 6, 2020)

Michele McLaughlin:






Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Jun 6, 2020)

Lex Von Sumayo:






Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Jun 6, 2020)

Jake Reichbart (my "virtual" guitar teacher):






Tony


----------



## asp3 (Jun 6, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _My supervisor bought this album as a present for me. I had never heard of the artists before but found out that they did work with some hot disco artists at the time. I loved this track so much that I count it among my musical inspirations; one of my favorite songs ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The beginning reminds me of Funeral for a Friend by Elton John.  The song is beatier than I would have expected for this thread.  I may have some more stuff you haven't  heard of that you might like.  Do you prefer the music to be instrumental with no vocals?  The first song I thought of when I read the thread was one with vocals.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here's an instrumental you might like.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Jake Reichbart (my "virtual" guitar teacher):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! He's so smooth.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The beginning reminds me of Funeral for a Friend by Elton John.  The song is beatier than I would have expected for this thread.  I may have some more stuff you haven't  heard of that you might like.  Do you prefer the music to be instrumental with no vocals?  The first song I thought of when I read the thread was one with vocals.


It's hard to say asp3. Usually I like my ambient and New Age music without vocals but hearing something with vocals that I like would not surprise me. We took carte blanche with blurring the lines here. Some songs are not clearly in the ambient genre but fusions. Lust is kind of New age-y to me because of the ethereal synths in the background and beautiful melodies leading up to the laughing. I actually edited (forgot how) out that part and added the edited version to my relaxation playlist. Okay...let me hear what you've got.  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 8, 2020)

@asp3 The next three songs I post have vocals and I love them all.  This one by one of my favorite artists, Michael E, intrigued me enough that I purchased the track.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 8, 2020)

The first time I heard this on The Quiet Storm, the DJ said they always get calls when it's played. The Art of Noise isn't known for this kind of music.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 8, 2020)

Take 6 was known at the start of their career for singing acapella. This song is also on Q's Back On The Block album.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 8, 2020)

Only Easy Listening............very, very Easy Listening.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

i like our local npr station. they play classical plus they do special things in the evenings with music programs. plus they have wait wait don't tell me.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

*tucking myself in all cozy*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 17, 2020)

To Pecos, this one's for you!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


>


This is so pretty! Enchanting even. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is so pretty! Enchanting even. Thanks for posting.


I find it soothing as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 23, 2020)

This is also on my Peaceful Journey playlist.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Love it! It has a sort of hint of 70's disco-ey vibe to it!


This is definitely in the disco class as well Marg; that became their forte for making money. In fact, this duo produced the hit disco single Let's Get It Together under the name El Coco. They also composed the soundtracks for several popular T.V. shows and commercials.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2020)

Produced by Quincy Jones, I think he wrote it as well. Features Take 6, who are know for their a cappella performances. One of the members is solo artist Brian McKnight's brother. This song is so sweet and relaxing.


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

I am currently looking at mediation materials and this popped up. It is nice.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 8, 2020)

I enjoy either classical music or easy listening.  There are some great relaxing videos on You Tube with wonderful scenery and music as well.  I often just put that on.  Otherwise my TV just sits there.  On rare occasions I'll find one of my smart tv sites and watch a movie, but not often.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow! This came on after another song I was listening to on YT.  I'd never heard it before. Another beautiful, haunting song by Pat !! Parts of it remind me of Andreas Vollenweider's music.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Kruder & Dorfmeister 'Definition'
Genres: Electronica, Trip hop, Downtempo, Nu jazz, Breakbeat


----------



## asp3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's a 31+ minute track that I used to use while giving massages.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Piano, my favourite!


He sure was something.  I adopted his style - he sorta liked to separate each note - like a constant stacatto.  It increased the clarity.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> When I first got into Andreas, I bought the album this song is on, Down to The Moon. I subsequently bought 4 more of his albums and CDs. I couldn't believe what this man could do with an electric harp.


I have all of his CD's.  He built that harp himself.  When I first heard "White Winds," I didn't think it was a harp; I thought it was some sort of custom guitar.  And "Caverna Magica" is incredible!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> He sure was something.  I adopted his style - he sorta liked to separate each note - like a constant stacatto.  It increased the clarity.


How wonderful that you play.

How long have you been playing for, Win?

I have always wanted to learn how to play.

There's a beautiful statue of Gould, outside the Canadian Broadcasting Centre in Toronto, and my dream is to one day visit it.


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How wonderful that you play.
> 
> How long have you been playing for, Win?
> 
> ...


When I was around 4, a university professor told my mom I had music talent.  It was shoved down my throat (along with lots of abuse) for 15 years.  I stopped playing & got regular jobs until 3 years ago, then I started playing again for fun.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 10, 2020)

911 said:


>



Ok..now we're talkin'.  Love this...so many good memories of those times.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm currently listening to some old Marvin Gaye, and Teddy Pendergrass.  Just went and bought some of their greatest hit cd's.  I've been hearing them on the car radio, so I finally decided to buy them to listen to while I clean the house.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> When I was around 4, a university professor told my mom I had music talent.  It was shoved down my throat (along with lots of abuse) for 15 years.  I stopped playing & got regular jobs until 3 years ago, then I started playing again for fun.


This is not the first time I've heard stories like yours, and it's such a shame, because under such a strict and controlling environment, young children rebel over being forced to learn and do, and where natural talent may have flourished without pressure, all is lost as a result.

So happy you've picked up on it again.

Do you own your own piano?


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> This is not the first time I've heard stories like yours, and it's such a shame, because under such a strict and controlling environment, young children rebel over being forced to learn and do, and where natural talent may have flourished without pressure, all is lost as a result.
> 
> So happy you've picked up on it again.
> 
> Do you own your own piano?


Yes.  I bought a nice one 3 years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

I've been listening to some soft rock lately and I think that is easy listening, too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


>


Very pretty and peaceful Marci.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 16, 2020)




----------

